# New Member - 18' jon remodel



## stevenmurray1987 (Apr 18, 2018)

Polarkraft 1848 from the 70's I think.

This all started b/c I found a deal on a used outboard, but I had to raise the transom to accommodate the long shaft. I found an aluminum shelving unit that I was able to cut up and bolt together.













While doing that I decided I wanted to move the steering wheel forward and have the back bench for passengers.

So I made two storage boxes for the front seats to mount and bought 4 new seats.






While I had the boat apart, I figured I should fix the leaks instead of running the bilge pump ever hour.
















I know it looks like crap, but I feel good about the patches. It's JB waterweld putty and then epoxy resin over top.


The old wood console was rotten and heavy, so I cut aluminum pieces and guy at work welded them for me.












Then after all that I decided I should do the floor and carpet. I put 5/8" treated plywood last time 7 years ago and it was still in good shape, but I wanted to try something lighter this time. I did 2" insulation foam board with only 1/4" floor underlayment. I did seal the wood, but I am a little worried about how long it will last. Boat is in garage which should help. I had to put a few more screws down into ribs to make it solid than I did with the 5/8, but it feels and looks good. 

































And that's where I am now. Waiting on the new steering cable since I moved the console forward. Sounds like we will mount the outboard this weekend. Neighbor is letting us barrow his hoist. Here is the outboard I will be running.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks great!

You might want to cap off the end grain of the transom boards, to keep water off them.


----------



## stevenmurray1987 (Apr 18, 2018)

Cedar river scooter, not cedar river in cedar rapids by chance? 

Btw those transom board are trex composite decking but it I agree would look nice capped off.


----------



## thedude (Apr 18, 2018)

Man you could give tours in that boat! Love that outboard. Does it mix the oil and gas for you?

Agree on the post about covering that exposed wood. 

Great work.


----------



## stevenmurray1987 (Apr 19, 2018)

thedude said:


> Man you could give tours in that boat! Love that outboard. Does it mix the oil and gas for you?
> 
> Agree on the post about covering that exposed wood.
> 
> Great work.



Thanks man I appreciate it. 

Yeah that Yamaha is from 1989 which is the newest outboard I have owned to date. I am excited to have power tilt/trim. It's oil injected and carborated. 3 cylinders and 3 carbs. I kicked around the idea of disabling oil injection but decided against it. 

Most of all, I think it looks great with the red accent against the new boat seats.


----------



## Bateman (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice work!

I am absolutely jealous of that Yammie. Original white prop and the paint looks great. I'm looking for a similar 40/50/60 with a tiller handle to put on my jon boat.


----------



## stevenmurray1987 (Apr 19, 2018)

Bateman said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I am absolutely jealous of that Yammie. Original white prop and the paint looks great. I'm looking for a similar 40/50/60 with a tiller handle to put on my jon boat.



The outboard came from the deep lakes of the Madison, WI area. We will see how that prop looks after a season of river running haha


Thanks for the compliments guys, I need it from here since my wife doesn't seem to appreciate all the hard work lol.


Got the controls mounted over lunch break. At first I mounted it too far forward and my knee was in the way when throttle arm was down. So I backed it up about the width of the control box and it's much better.


----------



## stevenmurray1987 (Apr 19, 2018)

stevenmurray1987 said:


> Bateman said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work!
> ...


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 19, 2018)

S. Murray -- those hinged boxes that your front seats sit on are nice. I'm thinking of doing something similar for the added storage. I couldn't see any kind of latch in the front. I was wondering if you are going to put a latch on them as a precaution?


----------



## Bateman (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm diggin' that windshield. I forgot my shades yesterday and got my eyelids peeled all the way back.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Apr 19, 2018)

". . .my wife doesn't seem to appreciate all the hard work lol."

Steven - Just get her to drive, she will like the speed rush!

BTW, Cedar Falls, we like to run up the Shell Rock.


----------



## stevenmurray1987 (Apr 19, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I was wondering if you are going to put a latch on them as a precaution?



Yeah I should have planned the lid out better to accommodate a latch. I do have something in mind though if they rattle.

Got my new steering cable today. I measured as per teleflex instructions but ended up a bit long. Have 12' but 11' would have done the job. I'll see what I can do with slack under console and at transom. Hopefully it works out and doesn't get stiff and kinky. :lol:


----------



## stevenmurray1987 (Apr 19, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> "
> 
> BTW, Cedar Falls, we like to run up the Shell Rock.



Gotcha. I checked out your jet jon build, looks like a blast. Small shallow rivers are where I really want to be and plan on getting one of those blazer boats with the outboard jets someday.


----------



## stevenmurray1987 (Apr 24, 2018)

Picture Update:


----------



## Bateman (Apr 24, 2018)

Love it. Last pic looks like my type of river chilling.


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 24, 2018)

stevenmurray1987 said:


> Polarkraft 1848 from the 70's I think.
> 
> This all started b/c I found a deal on a used outboard, but I had to raise the transom to accommodate the long shaft. I found an aluminum shelving unit that I was able to cut up and bolt together.
> 
> ...


That's a nice motor. I'm curious why not just get a jack plate to move the motor up? No offense but that thing on the transom is extremely unique.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenmurray1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Prowelder said:


> I'm curious why not just get a jack plate to move the motor up? No offense but that thing on the transom is extremely unique.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



My work gave me an aluminum shelving unit for free that was in a service van.


----------

